# Any news on new Alpine HU?



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody has heard anything about alpine replacing the CDA-9887 this year and if so, whats the word on the street?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

That would be the cda or cde 117 which looks almost like an exact clone of the 9887

It's on alpines website FWIW


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The CDA-117 is actually more on par with the CDA-9886, in both price and features. It requires IMPRINT to do just about anything beyond balance/fade, and will not do 3-way active. Looks like the 9887 is going to continue to be the most current Alpine HU that does what most of us want it to. Hopefully they'll continue selling it until they come out with something that's actually comparable.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

At the rate everyone else has been discontinuing out of the box active head units, I would not be surprised if the 9887 just went away. This global recession SUCKS.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish Alpine would step it up like Pioneer just did, sigh.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

zpaguy said:


> I wish Alpine would step it up like Pioneer just did, sigh.


This is just a reminder that alpine is still in the highest end market, they just have little motivation to bring the stuff over here because it just doesn't sell.

�»•i�î•ñ | ALPINE Japan

DLX-Z30T | ƒXƒs�[ƒJ�[/ƒAƒ“ƒv | ALPINE Japan

Can anyone convert the price of that tweeter?


Kevin


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

About $415 bucks [MSRP].

$375 found here: DLX-Z30T�EALPINE - DIY PARKS

- D


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Would probably be close to $500 to get em here. They look very promising, but we all know looks don't matter lol.


----------

